# "In witness whereof"



## Surefire179

Uma frase que esta faltando e o termo "In witness whereof". Por acaso vcs sabem essa frase em portugues? Sei que em espanhol se escreve "En fe de lo cual".

Obrigado gente


----------



## Vanda

Nossos advogados usam o jargão: "*E estando assim justas e contratadas"

Veja a parte final deste documento e*m duas línguas: português e inglês.



> IN WITNESS WHEREOF, the parties hereto execute this Agreement in 4 (four)counterparts of equal content and form, ...
> 
> _A parte em português:
> 
> _Estando assim justo e contratado, assinam as Partes o presente instrumento em 4
> (quatro) vias de igual teor e forma, na presenca das testemunhas abaixo


----------



## Carfer

E Portugal "em fé do que" é uma opção possível. "E para que conste" pode ser outra, bem como " e por ser verdade".


----------



## uchi.m

O _por ser verdade_, eu também já vi em documentos aqui no Brasil!

Uchi.m


----------



## Outsider

A tradução literal é "em testemunho disso/disto"...


----------



## Benvindo

Em testemunho do que ...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> A tradução literal é "em testemunho disso/disto"...


 
Concordo inteiramente. "_In witness whereof_" é uma fórmula '_sacramental_' e cada sistema jurídico tem as suas. Prefiro por isso as fórmulas sacramentais em uso no país de destino às traduções literais, às vezes difíceis de fazer, outras vezes enganadoras (não é o caso desta).


----------



## Outsider

Benvindo said:


> Em testemunho do que ...


Na verdade, o Benvindo é que tinha razão. Eu confundi _whereof_ com _thereof_...


----------



## Dona Chicória

Não tem - ou tinha - uma fórmula " E por estar assim justo e contratado, assinam o presente (contrato)..." ?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, DC, como eu disse lá no primeiro post; o jargão usado nos documentos no Brasil. O pessoal está apenas a fazer uma tempestade cerebral sobre o tema.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu nem sei exatamente do que vocês estão falando, mas eu tenho a vaga sensação de que, em procurações públicas, imediatamente antes da assinatura do tabelião, vem a expressão "*Por ser verdade, dou fé* e assino."

Será isso?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Desculpe Vandinha,desculpem-me todos: acho que eu ia ler seu post qdo algo me distraiu, acabei perdendo o fio da meada e não acrescentando nenhum ponto!


----------



## Carfer

Pois será, Vanda, mas Surefire19 não concretizou para que variante do português pretendia a tradução e posso-lhe garantir que, apesar de ser obviamente intelegível, ' _por estar assim justo e contratado_' não é de uso por estas bandas. Resolve o problema se o que Surefire quer é a versão brasileira, mas mesmo aí parece que já foram indicadas outras alternativas. Se fosse eu a traduzir o documento digo-lhe até que hesitaria em incluir a expressão. Os contratos por escrito particular já quase não utilizam fórmula de fecho em Portugal. As escrituras sim e é algo do género _'Assim o disseram e outorgaram'_. Em todo o caso, penso que a melhor ajuda que podemos dar a Surefire é indicar-lhe umas quantas opções e ele que escolha a que mais se ajustar.
Mas escuso de lhe dizer que acho muito bem (e agradeço) que nos vá encurtando a rédea quando achar necessário.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não sei por que estou me metendo neste rolo, mas vá lá. Dêem uma olhada nestes trechos de uma tradução juramentada do inglês para o português onde aparece essa expressão:

INGLÊS: In Witness Whereof, Mark Solomon Spencer, Deputy Clerk.
PORTUGUÊS (tradução juramentada): Em testemunho disto, Mark Solomon Spencer, Escrevente Representante.
PORTUGUÊS (tradução livre):  O referido é verdade e dou fé.
Mark Solomon Spencer, Escrevente.

(fonte)


----------



## andre luis

Off-topic:
Meu dicionário tem um erro grave,pois assinala "in witness whereoff" e traduz: "em fé do que"...
É claro, o certo é "in witness whereof".


----------



## Vanda

CArfer, eu fui bem clara desde o primeiro post dizendo aqui e no Brasil e creio que até enfiei nossos advogados. Eu nunca falo por Portugal por motivos óbvios.


----------



## Danikovacs

Olá! Me deparei com uma situação parecida então resolvi perguntar nesse thread mesmo. Eu tenho um certificado de casamento para traduzir (não seria certidão de casamento). O primeiro não é padronizado, já o segundo é, o que não me ajuda. O modelo q tenho para traduzir tem no final:
"In Witness Whereof*. *I have hereunto set my hand and seal at Minami, Dade County, Florida, the day and year above written."
Eu coloquei:
"Em testemunho disto*. *Eu tenho neste colocado a minha mão e selado em Miami, Condado de Dade, Flórida, no dia e ano acima escrito."
Como não tem um padrão, eu achei em um certificado de casamento, escrito assim:
"Por ser testemunha, afirmo ser verdade e dou fé"
O que vcs acham que seria mais apropriado? "Em testemunho disto" ou "Por ser testemunha, afirmo ser verdade e dou fé"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nick1990

Não é minha área. Eu diria "dou testemunho" ou "dou fé". Gostaria de observar que o nosso passado perfeito correspondente a "have set" é "coloquei", não "tenho colocado".  "Tenho colocado" em português exibe outro aspecto: o de repetição, não o de perfeição.


----------



## Danikovacs

Obrigada!!


----------



## Carfer

Danikovacs said:


> "Por ser testemunha, afirmo ser verdade e dou fé"
> O que vcs acham que seria mais apropriado? "Em testemunho disto" ou "Por ser testemunha, afirmo ser verdade e dou fé"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pelo que sei, a expressão da praxe em certificados de nascimento, óbito, casamento, etc., do Brasil  é '_O referido é verdade e dou fé_'.
Na minha opinião, ao traduzir esse esse tipo de expressões, é conveniente substituí-las, na medida do possível, pelas expressões equivalentes em uso no país de destino, evitando-se, a todo o custo, a literalidade, que dá sempre resultados estranhos para os destinatários e, frequentemente, até incompreensíveis para eles, como é aqui o caso de '_set my hand and seal/given under my hand and seal_' (ou, na variante com plural majestático, '_set our hand and seal/ given under our hand and seal_').
'_Set my hand_', literalmente 'pôr a mão',  é o mesmo que assinar um documento no jargão burocrático anglo-saxónico (o valor simbólico da mão como instrumento de confiança ou de compromisso nas diferentes culturas daria provavelmente um tratado) e 's_et my seal_', o mesmo que autenticar por via de selo em branco, sinete, chancela ou o que legalmente couber.
É bom que o tradutor conheça essas expressões sacramentais, mas não é indispensável, porque a única finalidade delas é certificar a conformidade do documento com o que consta dos arquivos ou com o que é do conhecimento pessoal da autoridade emitente. Consequentemente, uma frase como '_Em fé do que passo o presente certificado/certidão, que assino e autentico com o selo em branco (ou o que for) em uso neste serviço/repartição/departamento/etc.' _ou semelhante_, _preenche perfeitamente o requisito da fidelidade material ao original, com a vantagem de ter um tom burocrático que não destoa nem se estranha em qualquer burocracia. Em todo o caso, evitaria o termo 'testemunha', por se identificar excessivamente com um depoimento pessoal. Aliás, em bom rigor, é o documento/certificado/ etc. que dá testemunh*o* dos factos que dele constam, por consequência, a ir-se por essa via, seria sempre preferível '_Em testemunho do que._.. etc.)


----------



## Danikovacs

Muito obrigada!! Concordo com você, o ideal é se aproximar mais do que existe no país, mas fui pesquisar e especificamente essa frase não achei quase em certificados de casamento, por isso que ficou na dúvida pra mim, mas vc ajudou muito!


----------



## Danikovacs

" Em testemunho do que*, *aponho a minha firma e selo em Miami, Condado de Dade, Flórida, no dia e ano acima escrito." achei essa a melhor versão.


----------



## Carfer

Danikovacs said:


> " Em testemunho do que*, *aponho a minha firma e selo em Miami, Condado de Dade, Flórida, no dia e ano acima escrito." achei essa a melhor versão.



Nada a opor, respeita cabalmente a substância do original e é isso que importa. A propósito, no Brasil ainda se usa muito '_firma_' na acepção de assinatura? É um significado que também tem em Portugal (o primeiro, aliás, que os dicionários habitualmente registam), mas há muitíssimo tempo que a conotação largamente dominante é a de denominação de uma sociedade comercial composta pelo nome dos sócios ou, até, por extensão, o de empresa comercial.

P.S._'O referido é verdade e dou fé' _encontro-o frequentemente em todo o género de certidões e atestados, judiciais, de registo civil, etc., nas publicações oficiais, e, naturalmente, na net, que é o meu maior recurso e fonte no que respeita ao Brasil. O google retorna quase meio milhão de ocorrências da expressão. Em Portugal, os usos são outros..


----------



## mglenadel

Se usa "firma", sim. É dever de cartórios fazer "reconhecimento de firma", ou seja, comparar a assinatura em um documento com uma amostra da assinatura da pessoa registrada e arquivada no cartório.

Além disso se pode usar a expressão "firmar um contrato", no sentido de "assinar/celebrar" um contrato.


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> Se usa "firma", sim. É dever de cartórios fazer "reconhecimento de firma", ou seja, comparar a assinatura em um documento com uma amostra da assinatura da pessoa registrada e arquivada no cartório.
> 
> Além disso se pode usar a expressão "firmar um contrato", no sentido de "assinar/celebrar" um contrato.



Referia-me ao substantivo, porque o verbo, curiosamente, tem cá uma frequência de uso bastante maior. '_Firmar um contrato_' é perfeitamente comum. Já quanto ao reconhecimento, aqui a expressão dominante sempre foi '_reconhecimento de assinatura', 'assinatura reconhecida'. _Como agora já só se podem fazer reconhecimentos presenciais, que são exigíveis em poucos casos(os por semelhança, que eram a imensa maioria, foram abolidos já há alguns anos), a ocorrência da expressão diminuiu consideravelmente.


----------



## Danikovacs

Carfer said:


> Nada a opor, respeita cabalmente a substância do original e é isso que importa. A propósito, no Brasil ainda se usa muito '_firma_' na acepção de assinatura? É um significado que também tem em Portugal (o primeiro, aliás, que os dicionários habitualmente registam), mas há muitíssimo tempo que a conotação largamente dominante é a de denominação de uma sociedade comercial composta pelo nome dos sócios ou, até, por extensão, o de empresa comercial.
> 
> P.S._'O referido é verdade e dou fé' _encontro-o frequentemente em todo o género de certidões e atestados, judiciais, de registo civil, etc., nas publicações oficiais, e, naturalmente, na net, que é o meu maior recurso e fonte no que respeita ao Brasil. O google retorna quase meio milhão de ocorrências da expressão. Em Portugal, os usos são outros..



Eu até pensei em por "_O referido é verdade e dou fé" _mas vi outras frases em EN que representariam isso, então também não quis fugir do original . Super obrigada!



mglenadel said:


> Se usa "firma", sim. É dever de cartórios fazer "reconhecimento de firma", ou seja, comparar a assinatura em um documento com uma amostra da assinatura da pessoa registrada e arquivada no cartório.
> 
> Além disso se pode usar a expressão "firmar um contrato", no sentido de "assinar/celebrar" um contrato.



Obrigada!



Carfer said:


> Referia-me ao substantivo, porque o verbo, curiosamente, tem cá uma frequência de uso bastante maior. '_Firmar um contrato_' é perfeitamente comum. Já quanto ao reconhecimento, aqui a expressão dominante sempre foi '_reconhecimento de assinatura', 'assinatura reconhecida'. _Como agora já só se podem fazer reconhecimentos presenciais, que são exigíveis em poucos casos(os por semelhança, que eram a imensa maioria, foram abolidos já há alguns anos), a ocorrência da expressão diminuiu consideravelmente.



Também usa-se essa expressão no Brasil '_reconhecimento de assinatura', 'assinatura reconhecida' _mas tenho a impressão q reconhecimento de firma se usa mais.  Obrigada!


----------

